# Fat Algae Eater



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Established 55gal tank, over filtered, stocked with an assortment of fish, well planted, minimum 50 - 75% water change weekly, parameters all fine. Fish are fed every other day twice then, then every 3rd day.

Had 2 small algae eaters for the last 18 months or more, a few months ago one died after climbing out of the tank (unbelievably) and for the last 3 months we had the 1.

In the last few months the single algae eater has gotten very fat. 

I want to be responsible but don't know if the fish is sick (no other symptoms and he is his usual active self), over eating, or of there is another problem.

Anyone know of this is just a fat fish or should I be doing something to help him?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I will separate him into a 10 gallon tank and feed his very sparsely for a couple of weeks and see if that helps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He just looks fat.He appears to have a healthy supply of algae,so I don't know if I would worry to much especially if it has no other symptoms.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

my oto is the same, he's fine.


----------

